# 140 Gallon NPT - Need Fish ideas...



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got my tank to cycle... had some minor green spot algae, which WC pretty much solved. Was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what I should stock it with.

Ideally, I'd like it to have fish that reproduce easily, but not mandatory.

Right now I have 
3 Zebras
3 Neon Tetras
6 Otos
1 Betta

I was thinking about putting in a few rainbow boesemani, Red Cherry Shrimp, Nerite Snails...

In the middle of a water change:


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

This doesn't really have to do with the fish stock but I'm pretty sure that Lucky Bamboo can't survive more than a few months fully under water. The leaves need contact with air to breath and without it the whole plant will die. That much plant death will wreak havoc on your tank.
But in terms of fish, I'm a bit of a minimalist: two or three species. A school of small fish with a couple of bigger fancy fish looks nice to me. You could get the Tetras some buddies so that they have a nice school of like ten or more, then grab a pair of more showy fish like maybe a male and female Pearl Gourami.


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

There are tons of different rainbows that you could keep and they are really colorful and active fish. It's very entertaining when they feed


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Various livebearers produce fast and very frequent if that's what you prefer. Zebra danios breed easily too but they also consume their own eggs very fast.

I agree that you should add more neon tetras and more zebra danios.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

That tank is not 140gal... 140L maybe...

Having no details other than "NPT" which to me means "no filter other than plants" (which is what NPT actually is if you're really following Walstad's book), I would say get 3 more zebra danios and 3 more neon tetras to give your existing fish proper numbers and then leave it at that.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

The tank is 140 Gallons. The dimensions are 48x24x28.

I have plants in the tank (as shown). I have a eheim 2260 (not being used).


----------



## Woody0229 (Oct 29, 2012)

I like the idea of rainbows or a huge school or neons. But I agree that tank looks rather small to be a 120.


----------



## draftzero (Aug 26, 2012)

Just trimmed the tank... 6 month update:


----------

